# Latex over Shellac ??



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

wash ,rinse, lightly sand to degloss and give tooth to surface your priming. I like Zinsser coverstain bonding primer .don't use a china bristle brush .use a Purdy polyester brush.let dry over night ,caul;k in any gaps then 2 coats of quality latex paint that is for trim.others may suggest warter base bonding primer such as stix, Zinsser 123,s/w pro block and I feel that woul;d be a good way to go .im thinking of switching over my self


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

That ^ will do it:thumbsup:


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Not sure about clear shellac, but pigmented shellac like BIN makes a great primer over stained trim. Latex does good over it.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Remember shellac is suspended in an alcohol based solvent and you will need alcohol or acetone for clean-up. Plus, as you may know, you really have to race to keep up with it. It starts to dry near instantly. 

Zinsser Cover Stain is petroleum solvent based. Great stuff. Solvent based products are getting hard to buy in places though. 

Zinsser 123 + stain blocker is waterbased and should work too.


----------

